# Denied a flight to the Philippines (single man/tourist)



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hey Maxx62
> 
> I wanted to go back but with this pandemic I don't know when the Philippines will open the entry for tourist.. I really enjoyed living in tagum city. It is an officially a 1st class rated city. We had everything there but no local buses or taxi. We either had our own vehicle, rode a trike or walked. I did walk a lot. I lived right off the main street which was national Highway. We had 5 malls there. They built the new one just before I left to come back to the states. If I had a chance i would go back to Tagum. Very nice city.
> 
> Art


So, you cannot return to the Philippines because of the pandemic? Do you have an Alien Certificate of Registration (ACR) card? I don't know what the situation is on flights going into the Philippines, but right now the authorities over there seem to be handling things on a helter skelter basis.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

One of my Expat friends mentioned that his 80 year old buddy who has a house in Subic Bay and business, has also lived here over 30 years (wealthy man) thought he could work his SRRV from the Philippines and so he purchased his ticket only to be denied a flight, I guess he was shocked that would happen but I did warn that this would happen.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Maxx62

I have an ACR card but it is expired when I was there before. I see where mark said above a single guy was denied a flight after buying a ticket. I hope he can get his money back. 

Hey Mark. Where was he coming from for the flight?

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Maxx62
> 
> I have an ACR card but it is expired when I was there before. I see where mark said above a single guy was denied a flight after buying a ticket. I hope he can get his money back.
> 
> ...


Texas


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> One of my Expat friends mentioned that his 80 year old buddy who has a house in Subic Bay and business, has also lived here over 30 years (wealthy man) thought he could work his SRRV from the Philippines and so he purchased his ticket only to be denied a flight, I guess he was shocked that would happen but I did warn that this would happen.


When was this? I know that up until recently you needed an EED (Entry Exception Document) even with valid SRRV. This changed recently (a few months ago?) so no EED is required.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

No EED required but you need to get a travel pass from PRA... look at the website, its a simple registration stating what flight you are taking etc... and then you have to report back to PRA within 3 days of returning... now the SRRV visa is getting to be like the Chinese reporting whenever you move from one place to another.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

MaxLifeTraveler said:


> When was this? I know that up until recently you needed an EED (Entry Exception Document) even with valid SRRV. This changed recently (a few months ago?) so no EED is required.


You won't be able to leave your country of origin unless you have family here in the Philippines or a current SSRV plus many other clearances including from your LGU.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Anybody wanting to travel to the Philippines better read this notice from the Bureau of Immigration . It was dated Sept 19th.









Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines, Manila, Philippines. 279,630 likes · 1,735 talking about this · 55,358 were here. This is the official Facebook page of the Bureau of Immigration,...




www.facebook.com





just click on the line saying log into face book. then click on the page and it will expand to read easier.

Art


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

art1946 said:


> Anybody wanting to travel to the Philippines better read this notice from the Bureau of Immigration . It was dated Sept 19th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that at the bottom of the notice it says:

Shall present a visa with notation: EED not required per IATF resolution no 128

I'm assuming/hoping that newly issued SRRV visas have this notation, but I haven't gotten mine yet to know for sure.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I was going to be denied bording once from Vancouver because I did not have an onward ticket. It took some talking to get them to even understand that an SRRV with no expiry date plus Philippine DL etc meant I did not need an onward flight ticket.


Luckily they did check and let me on the flight.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I travelled this time with no onward ticket as a balikbayan. Emirates had to facility to check on the system that this was ok on sight of our marriage certificate.


----------

